# Über Konsole Download starten?



## C-H (11. Juni 2007)

Hi!

Ich muss auf einen Linux-Server eine Datei runterladen, allerdings kann ich nur über die Konsole draufzugreifen (Putty). Wie kann ich über die Konsole einen Download starten? Quelle ist ein http-Server (also bsp. http://www.seite.de/datei.txt)


btw. gibt es eigentlich einen Browser für die Linux-Konsole? Lynx vielleicht? Und wenn ja wo bekomm' ich den her? Ist aber nicht so wichtig, wäre nur eine Spielerei.


----------



## MINdMAN (11. Juni 2007)

Einfachste methode ist wget [url] also wie im bsp. wget http://www.seite.de/datei.txt.

Die datei wird dann in das Aktuelle verzeichnis geladen.

wget ist bei vielen Linux-Distributionen dabei.

Lynx und Links sind 2 Konsolenbrowser die ich kenne, wie du die bekommst hängt von deiner Distribution ab.


----------



## C-H (11. Juni 2007)

thx, dat ging ja supi schnell


----------

